# ATV Wood Hauling Trailers



## MotoBoyMatt

I just got an ATV and plan to put it to good use hauling wood from where a tractor/truck won't fit.  
Just curious what types of trailers you guys out there are using.
Dimensions, wheel/tire sizes, homemade or manufactured?


----------



## LLigetfa

I don't have an ATV but I borrow my neighbor's ATV trailer and tow it with my yard tractor.  It is home made with rigid axle.


----------



## coolidge

I got one from www.nicholstrailers.com.  Yes it was expensive but this thing is RUGGED. Lifetime warranty on the welding, and i think twenty five years on the axle.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

here's food for thought.......in case you wanna go overboard


----------



## mcote

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200135074_200135074

I've got one of these for just this use, and it is perfect.  Rugged and solid.  You can put anything in it and it hauls no problem.  Up hill, over rocks, etc.  Good money, but well worth it!


----------



## JeffRey30747

My Dad and I  use one of these.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=42708

We added a plastic pallet liner for a bed and made sideboards from scrap 1" x 6" tg flooring. At the time, they were only $140 but now I see they are going for $200.


----------



## Henz

I use the ATV trailer that is in Cabelas.. I love it. I added some 2"x4" racks on it to double the amout you can put in it. Never had a problem yet with it.


----------



## Shipper50

Here is what I use that I got at Rural King, for less than $220.

Shipper


----------



## dumbodog00

Here is another place that sells ATV trailers.  They are a little spendy, but they appear to be high quality.  I would like to get one, but too many other irons in the fire right now.  Also, made in Ohio, USA!
www.countryatv.com/index.html


----------



## Rowski

Here's what i use. It was a metal shop project 20 years ago. It made out of channel iron. VW Rabbit rear end. It dump too, manual dump. The sides are removable. Wood (PT) is also 20 years old but needs replacing.

Derek


----------



## 'bert

I have one of these Super X SR from Otter Outdoors.  Super trailer, and no rattle as you pull it around the yard.  Highly recommend, but be prepared to part with a few bucks.


http://www.otteroutdoors.com/atvtrailers.htm


----------



## Wet1

Rowski said:
			
		

> Here's what i use. It was a metal shop project 20 years ago. It made out of channel iron. VW Rabbit rear end. It dump too, manual dump. The sides are removable. Wood (PT) is also 20 years old but needs replacing.
> 
> Derek


Impressive 6x6!  Is that the Sportsman Big Boss 800?


----------



## Rowski

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Rowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what i use. It was a metal shop project 20 years ago. It made out of channel iron. VW Rabbit rear end. It dump too, manual dump. The sides are removable. Wood (PT) is also 20 years old but needs replacing.
> 
> Derek
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive 6x6!  Is that the Sportsman Big Boss 800?
Click to expand...


No... I wish... Only in my dreams... Some dreams do come true. 

Its a 1992 Big Boss 250 two-stroke. 


I did sit on a new Big Boss 800 last week. Big engine. EBS, active decent control. Complete shaft drive. Full independent suspension all the way around.

Once the John Deere ztr is payed for the new Polaris 6X6 is next!

Derek


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

Anyone own one of these?

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47845

I was thinking of getting the one JeffRey suggested but not sure if the tires would provide enough flotation.

This one doesn't have springs but low pressure tires, I wonder which would provide a better ride.


----------



## GrantC

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> Anyone own one of these?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47845
> 
> I was thinking of getting the one JeffRey suggested but not sure if the tires would provide enough flotation.
> 
> This one doesn't have springs but low pressure tires, I wonder which would provide a better ride.



I have one. Don't believe their capacity claims - mine failed with about 450lbs on it. The bed was fine, but the axle bent and the pieces that hold the bed to the axle collapsed. Trailer was unusable - I had to take it apart with a cutting torch. Managed to salvage only the bed and wheels.

If you're hauling very light stuff, it's fine; if you're expecting to haul any significant amount of wood, forget it.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

Yeah I had my worries about the 'A' frames that hold the axle to the bed.  What kind of bearings do the wheels have?  Any idea what the axle diameter is?  Were you towing it behind an ATV when it failed?  How fast was it being towed?


----------



## GrantC

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> Yeah I had my worries about the 'A' frames that hold the axle to the bed.  What kind of bearings do the wheels have?  Any idea what the axle diameter is?  Were you towing it behind an ATV when it failed?  How fast was it being towed?




1) Tapered roller.
2) Axle is 1", but that's deceptive - the axle proper is just a stub, about 8" long, which is welded into a piece of "U" channel to which the "A" frames are bolted. The channel is folded metal.
3) Yes, it was being towed - behind a small Kubota diesel tractor traveling at a moderately fast walking pace.

-=[ Grant ]=-


----------



## Stephen in SoKY

Okay, so I'm cheap......used boat trailer, $50 with the bed/rails already on it. Bed tilts if needed. I did cut the tongue down some.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

I thought about picking up an old boat or other trailer at an auction and modifying it but couldn’t find anything for under $100.

The decision made itself when I got this frame for $130 on sale at Harbor Freight.
A couple bucks in 2x4’s, some free Israeli plywood and a little time and it’s a handy little unit.

Had it stacked full with several loads of wet oak and cherry and seems to be holding up well.


----------



## 'bert

is that an old polaris sled in the background there?


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

Yes it is.  '74 Colt 250SS 
Wanna buy it?


----------



## Tony H

check out the agri-fab trailers they sell at the farm stores pretty rugged and reasonable prices I found a used one and it works pretty good. Also look for some at auctions and farm sales I got an old JD 4 wheel one and the thing is solid , I hauled over 1000 lbs of pavers in it last year with no problems . Oh and one other thought buy a couple you will find it handy trust me.


----------



## quads

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> I thought about picking up an old boat or other trailer at an auction and modifying it but couldn’t find anything for under $100.
> 
> The decision made itself when I got this frame for $130 on sale at Harbor Freight.
> A couple bucks in 2x4’s, some free Israeli plywood and a little time and it’s a handy little unit.
> 
> Had it stacked full with several loads of wet oak and cherry and seems to be holding up well.


I love your Harbor Freight trailer!  It even still has that new trailer look!  The paint is faded on mine now and it's pink.  When I bought it, years ago, they were only $100.  It has held up well to almost daily use.  Have not had any trouble at all.  Here's a picture:






Are those old wooden stanchions in the background of your picture?  Must be a really old barn!


----------



## DanCorcoran

I had the folding version of JeffRey's trailer from Harbor Freight when we lived in Colorado, towed behind an Arctic Cat 2-cylinder 650cc ATV.  Never had a problem with it.  Used it for hauling wood in hilly, rocky terrain, but no mud.  I had put a 1/2" plywood floor on it and 2 x 4 stakes.


----------



## gzecc

I think, its best to build your own from an old well built trailer. Thats what I did.
Bought the trailer for $35, needed tires (used them for a while) needed a new deck (had used PT 2x6's) fabricated sides from a metal framework I found in someones scrap pile. I then bought 2 wheels off CL for $25 (almost new).  I want to straddle a tool box on the front.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

> I love your Harbor Freight trailer!  It even still has that new trailer look!  The paint is faded on mine now and it's pink.  When I bought it, years ago, they were only $100.



Thanks, it's funny I was looking at an old Popular Mechanics back issue from the early 90's and they had an ad for Kmart.  

It had the same trailer listed at $200 and the fenders were an extra option.


----------



## quads

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> I love your Harbor Freight trailer!  It even still has that new trailer look!  The paint is faded on mine now and it's pink.  When I bought it, years ago, they were only $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it's funny I was looking at an old Popular Mechanics back issue from the early 90's and they had an ad for Kmart.
> 
> It had the same trailer listed at $200 and the fenders were an extra option.
Click to expand...

Wow!  For $200 a person could have bought a much bigger trailer way back then even!

Are you going to put the fenders on yours?  I wasn't going to, but then thought it might help protect the tires and axle a bit when rubbing against trees and dropping firewood.  The fenders are a little droopy now, but I think they have helped.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

Probly not, with my luck I'll hit a tree with the fender, it'll bend and cut the tire.

I just realized your probly pretty close to me, were about in the Central Sands region do you live?  If you're close enough I'd drop off my fenders if you want them.  They're just taking up space in my garage right now.


----------



## SWNH

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> Anyone own one of these?
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=47845
> 
> I was thinking of getting the one JeffRey suggested but not sure if the tires would provide enough flotation.
> 
> This one doesn't have springs but low pressure tires, I wonder which would provide a better ride.



I have the Ohio Steel version of this trailer. The 1" axle runs the entire width...hub to hub. Greasable roller bearings. Haven't used it much yet, but it is very solid.


----------



## Manatarms

I have the HD 1500 TA from Polar Trailer.  Here's what I like about it:

-Rated for 1500 lbs. 
-the box is super tough polyethylene plastic, so it can't rust and doesn't dent
-Tandem axle follows the ground contours and sort of walks over most obstacles
-side rails are really high and increase the volume of wood you can carry
-dump feature...just hit the release and the body will dump the contents.

Here's a few pics of mine loaded with oak:






and over the articulating axle working over a deep rut left from a skidder:





-Mark


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

> I have the Ohio Steel version of this trailer. The 1" axle runs the entire width...hub to hub. Greasable roller bearings. Haven't used it much yet, but it is very solid.





How much did that unit set you back?


----------



## quads

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> Probly not, with my luck I'll hit a tree with the fender, it'll bend and cut the tire.
> 
> I just realized your probly pretty close to me, were about in the Central Sands region do you live?  If you're close enough I'd drop off my fenders if you want them.  They're just taking up space in my garage right now.


Thanks for the offer on the fenders, but mine will probably last a long time yet.  You might want to put them on yours someday anyway.  I've hit them pretty hard with chunks of wood and up against trees and they've only bent as far as you see in the picture.  Not too bad actually, considering the price of the trailer!

I'm about 10 miles east of Castle Rock.


----------



## SWNH

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> I have the Ohio Steel version of this trailer. The 1" axle runs the entire width...hub to hub. Greasable roller bearings. Haven't used it much yet, but it is very solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did that unit set you back?
Click to expand...


$250 delivered

http://www.yardandgardendirect.com/atvcarts.htm


----------



## rustynut

fyrwoodguy, where can i find one of those red things you are showing in your first pic? rn


----------



## whotheguy

mcote said:
			
		

> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200135074_200135074
> 
> I've got one of these for just this use, and it is perfect.  Rugged and solid.  You can put anything in it and it hauls no problem.  Up hill, over rocks, etc.  Good money, but well worth it!



This is the exact trailer I use, and I use it a lot. When elk hunting I've hauled out my 800lb bull whole with no problem, granted the head and legs were sticking out and had to be secured. I have two trailers for wood, but this is by far my first choice. Besides the carrying capacity but the tilt bed is fantastic, just bring a load of wood where you want it, pull the handle that's on the tongue, let the bed tilt and pull forward. I tell you, if I could stack high enough on this trailer I know it will carry it's specified weight. The only change I made was I purchased some fairly agressive tread desgin ATV tires and mounted them versus using the turf tires that came with it. I find this tire to be a bit better in nasty mud but I only can appreciate that fact when hunting.

As the OP mentioned, it's a little spendy, but if you keep it out of the sun it will last a lifetime, and then some.


----------



## wolfram

Deere 18 cu. ft. box.  Bought used (in like new condition) for 30% of new, and I overpaid for what I got.  Bushings, not bearings, light gauge steel, just junky for the money.  There are grease fittings on the wheels that essentially lead to nowhere.....  Perhaps for hauling leaves or marshmellows.  I am getting by until a real solution comes along.


----------



## sublime68charger

Pics of my atv Trailer's.






and another,






2 of these I got for Free, 1 from road side sitting there with FREE painted on side.  other one was given to me by a friend since he no longer use's it.  3rd was built from some spare scrap metal.

sublime out.


----------



## Stlshrk

Salvaged a crashed utility trailer was was discovered in a field during bush-hoggin'. Had to replace the tongue with a piece of 2inch box stock. Made it a little longer so that it would be easier to back up if needed.  We hit the rust with the grinder. Welded some metal to replace damaged places. Gave her a coat of spray bomb paint. And gave her an all new treated lumber deck.


----------



## Tony H

Here are my group the 2wheel green one is light duty but works pretty good . The larger 6x8 converted snow mobile trailer can haul a good load of split wood and the 4 wheel old JD is a beast can take all the wood you can fit and I have hauled well over 1000lb of blocks and brick in it . Can't live without any of them.


----------



## mkt1

I ordered one of these last trailers for my Rhino last night    http://store.yardandgardendirectstore.com/ulatvpoca12c.html
 Said delivery 5 working days, and free shipping to a registered buisness address or shipping terminal. My neighbor owns a trucking company and is taking delivery for me. total price delivered is $ 299.00.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

Here's my latest development.  The pallet can hold about 1/5 to 1/4 of a cord.  Only 20-25 of them and I have a years worth of wood.  Load and unload with the tractor loader and I eliminate multiple handling.
Picked up some wider tires at an auction, the stock pizza cutters made some pretty good ruts in the spring.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

I picked this up out of the scrap pile at an auction for $17 so I could still have a trailer with sides.  It has a tilt bed and i think I can mount a boat winch I had laying around to the front and use it to skid logs.  Appears to have Ford drum brake hubs on it, old enough to have left hand lug nuts (Late 60's?).


----------



## CaddyUser

Here's mine....

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-new-multipurpose-forestry-trailer.52750/


----------



## bogydave

Camping, moose hunting, garden, yard work, fire wood. Is a pretty good stable trailer for all around.


----------



## BigV

I built my own from a Harbor Freight trailer kit that was $350.00 and used a 20% off coupon. Final cost $279.99. The trailer has 12” tires, measures 48” X 96” and has a weight capacity of 1720 pounds.

I spent another $112.00 on treated 4X8 ¾” plywood and ¾” deck rails along with misc. carriage bolts and a trailer jack.
Assembly was pretty straight forward and would have gone a little smother if I had looked at the directions….
The end result is a nice trailer that works perfect for it’s intended use and cost less than $380.00.


----------



## nate379

I need to rebuild mine at some point. I had stacked about 50 sheets of plywood over the sides on it and tried to dump the load off in the yard. It bent he frame pretty good. I didn't really think it was all that heavy, but sheet of plywood is ~40lbs each, so I had about a ton on it.
Still works ok to haul wood around but I can't dump it anymore.

The bed is 2ftx4ft on mine and I used car dummy tires for the wheels running on a 1" shaft and some pillow blocks. It's nice that it's light enough I can move it around in the shed without fighting too much.

My Dad built one about 20 years ago out of 1/4" steel, a little bit bigger than mine and it's nearly a 2 person operation to move it around.


----------



## firefighterjake

Here's a pic of my Saab trailer that I use to haul out the bucked up firewood out of the woods . . . it is a regular steel trailer that my cousin beefed up with rims from a Saab. Here it is being used at Camp Jakeawana -- a gathering that I host several times during the year at my house for some friends.


----------



## jeepmedic

this is what I use and love it. I have an older version with more ground clearance, the one below must be the newer one. The TSC link has the one I own.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/ohio-steel-professional-grade-12-5-cu-ft-swivel-dump-cart-1027885


----------



## LLigetfa

MotoBoyMatt said:


> Picked up some wider tires at an auction, the stock pizza cutters made some pretty good ruts in the spring.


 
Ja, I've been contemplating getting that Harbor Fright trailer and swapping out to wider tires.  Don't want to wear out my welcome borrowing my neighbor's ATV trailer year after year.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

I'm a little concerned about the extra backspacing the wheels have to get the wider tires to clear the frame. 
Puts more cantilevered load on the spindles, especially if you hit or driver over something with just the outer edge of the tire.
So far so good though.


----------



## benp

I picked up a new trailer this spring from a local builder.


The axles/bearings/hubs are for a snowmobile trailer. 2200 lb and 80 mph speed rated.

25" atv tires. The trailer tracks in the wheeler tracks. It just floats along. Even when loaded.

16" of ground clearance.

Popple deck and pine sides. Milled by them. Removable back tailgate.

When I got it, the wood was in the raw. So I sassed it up with some leftover stain.












After I made some make shift mud flaps from a half of a dump truck flap.






Maiden trip out for some blowdown Elm. Scrounging for some end of the year wood.






Some blow down Maple.






I really like the trailer and it does very well. Even when loaded down. The popple bed wears like iron. Once swept out you cant tell I hauled anything.

I want to weld some eyes onto the sides so I can use straps to secure loads.


----------



## jotul8e2

I have one of these: http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...n_care/10p_utility_cart/10p_utility_cart.page

They have been getting closed out recently at some retailers.


----------



## MasterMech

I have a 10P and while it's a sturdy unit, dumping sucks because there is no real tailgate on those.  Always wind up unloading much of the load by hand anyways.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

Another benefit of the palletized firewood is being able to get within only a few steps to the wood rack.  If I could only set a whole pallet through the front door that would be ideal.


----------



## jlightning

Here is a pic of my father in laws David Brown w/ some pinoak rounds that I cut up after Sandy blew it down.  The David Brown has a huge bucket that works great for wood gathering and snow removal!


----------



## MasterMech

MotoBoyMatt said:


> Another benefit of the palletized firewood is being able to get within only a few steps to the wood rack. If I could only set a whole pallet through the front door that would be ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot_e]_


If only we all had our own forklift move our wood with such style! _ _


----------

